Ask HN: Have you used 1:1:1:1 service by Cloudflare - mraza007
======
mtmail
Yes, but many hotel wifi networks didn't like me setting my own DNS servers so
I have to switch it off regularly. I uses it as secondary on servers in case
the hoster's DNS is down (well, ok, it only happened once).

------
html5web
I noticed that some of the cloud hosting services are slow when I connect to
1.1.1.1. For example I have some sites on Digital Ocean and the latency is
super slow. I had to disable it because of that

~~~
mraza007
I have been a regular user of that service for months but for some reason it’s
making my internet slower since i watch YouTube on my phone

------
ryanmccullagh
Yes, but they recently had a major outage that caused a lot of issues for me.
I have since reverted back to the Comcast defaults of 75.75.75.75

------
Thin_icE
Before Firefox implemented dns over https, yes, after that I felt no need to
tinker with the dns anymore.

------
approxim8ion
Yes, but I vastly prefer NextDNS.

~~~
mraza007
How much does it cost and is it faster

~~~
approxim8ion
If you make <300k queries a month, it's free. Otherwise it's about $20 a year
for unlimited queries. I have the paid plan and it's great. I haven't done any
speed tests but it seems perfectly passable in terms of speed, not to mention
the fact that the sinkhole functionality helps me do a lot of host-based
adblocking which is really useful for phones and smart devices.

~~~
mraza007
I actually switched to NextDNS and honestly I’m loving it

------
varbhat
Yes

